# A couple of cabinets or cupboards



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Here are my 2nd and 3rd projects. The blue one has a mistake that I didn't notice until I was cropping the pictures........luckily it is easily fixed. Thanks again for the help and advice.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Very nice Dave!! But they both look blue to me! ;o)


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi Lee Thanks. The skinny, darker blue one has the bonehead mistake.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

adot45 said:


> Hi Lee Thanks. The skinny, darker blue one has the bonehead mistake.


Hinge position?


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Gaffboat said:


> Hinge position?



Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner! Good eye Oliver. I measured so carefully and then put the top of the hinge on the mark.....but on the bottom, I should have put the BOTTOM of the hinge on the mark. Duh. Oh well, I'm still happy and tomorrow I'll make it right. Being painted the wood filler will not be seen.

edit: Rookies make rookie mistakes right?


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Dave
They really look good well done Kudos
The only people not making mistakes are the ones not doing anything


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank You John, I appreciate it. Mistakes are going to be part of the process for me but I can tell you one thing, I won't do that again. :laugh:


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Ah, I see......VBG.

Did you work from plans, Dave?


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

jw2170 said:


> Ah, I see......VBG.
> 
> Did you work from plans, Dave?


Hi James, no. I just figured it out as I went along. I bought a set of plans for a pie safe but soon realized I could not follow them, just don't have the skill level (as yet) for the jointing techniques they called for. Hopefully sometime down the road I will.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

adot45 said:


> Winner Winner, Chicken Dinner! Good eye Oliver. I measured so carefully and then put the top of the hinge on the mark.....but on the bottom, I should have put the BOTTOM of the hinge on the mark. Duh. Oh well, I'm still happy and tomorrow I'll make it right. Being painted the wood filler will not be seen.
> 
> edit: Rookies make rookie mistakes right?


I guessed that was what had happened since it was aligned so well with the top of the rail. I honestly would not have noticed if you hadn't made an issue out it. It's not just a rookie mistake, we all make them when we're rolling along on a project. I recently cut a mortise on the wrong side of a piece. That was after thinking, "Hey, I doing this wrong" and then flipping the board over. I should have ignored myself like everyone else does. :sarcastic: You have a nice project and it looks great. In the end, that's all that counts.


----------



## Shop guy (Nov 22, 2012)

The only goofs that matter are the ones you can't hide or fix.


----------



## berry (Oct 17, 2005)

Good looking cabinets. Did you tap out the pattern on the pie safe inserts?


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Shop guy said:


> The only goofs that matter are the ones you can't hide or fix.


Hi Richard, It seems like every project, no matter how careful and deliberate I try to be, there is always a goof up..........drives me nuts. You are absolutely correct about fixing or hiding them though. Thanks


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

berry said:


> Good looking cabinets. Did you tap out the pattern on the pie safe inserts?


Hi berry, No, I bought them off ebay. By buying 4 at a time it brought the price down under $10 apiece. I had lots of patterns but the only metal suitable for punching that I found was aluminum flashing and I didn't think it would take any sort of coloring and I didn't like the bright look of it. The local tractor store has sheet metal (steel) but too thick to punch easily.


----------



## papasombre (Sep 22, 2011)

Hi, Dave.

Nice cabinets. I like the rised panels in the first one.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

"...but I can tell you one thing, I won't do that again. "
Heh...don't bet the ranch on that, Dave.
I have pet screw ups that I've done multiple times.
How many times have I set my circular saw blade to cut slightly off 90 deg., and then forgot to return it to 90 before making the next cut. *embarrassment*


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

papasombre said:


> Hi, Dave.
> 
> Nice cabinets. I like the rised panels in the first one.


Thank You Alexis, I made a jig and cut them on my tablesaw.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

DaninVan said:


> "...but I can tell you one thing, I won't do that again. "
> Heh...don't bet the ranch on that, Dave.
> I have pet screw ups that I've done multiple times.
> How many times have I set my circular saw blade to cut slightly off 90 deg., and then forgot to return it to 90 before making the next cut. *embarrassment*[/QUOTE..]
> ...


----------



## Woodentoolman (Aug 30, 2013)

Very nice! I like the color. I did a kitchen a few months back that were about the same color. At first I hated it but after I got it done it tuned into my favorite pic I got.


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Thank You very much Wayne. I agree about the color(s).....I didn't care much for either one but they kinda grow on ya after a while. :yes4:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

I personally think the Colors are great


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Semipro said:


> I personally think the Colors are great


Thanks a lot John, I appreciate that. Also, thanks for the suggestions on fastening the tops. Here is a pic after I fixed the hinge.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Now that is a sign of a pro


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Semipro said:


> Now that is a sign of a pro


Heh...I don't know about that but now I don't do the chicken flop at night thinking about it.....


----------



## Peter Harrison45 (Aug 26, 2013)

Please explain " Bonehead mistake " for all the boneheads out here???


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Blue is my favourite colour; especially eyes... on brunettes...


----------



## adot45 (Feb 6, 2013)

Peter Harrison45 said:


> Please explain " Bonehead mistake " for all the boneheads out here???


Hello Peter, it just means a dumb mistake.


----------

